# Registering Tesco Clubcard



## decembersally (5 Nov 2004)

The other night,after a year of using my tesco club card, I used my mobile phone to ring the "freephone helpline number" to register my card with Tesco. However, after ten mins waiting on hold, i had a very brief 30sec conversation with an agent before I was told that my mobile phone had run out of credit!!!!!!!  I was amazed by the total lack of customer care when I rang back to complain and was told by the team supervisor that firstly i had paid for an international call to Scotland where the call centre was based and secondly that "everyone knows that freephone numbers do not apply to mobiles" rather only to landlines! Even though this is not stated on the back of the tesco clubcard. I intend to write a stiff letter to tesco ireland for the grossly misleading information on the back of the card but does anyone have any further suggestions as to what action i could take?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Nov 2004)

You could try contacting the ASAI if you suspect that there was any false advertising involved or the [broken link removed] if you suspect that you were hard done by.


----------



## okidoki987 (5 Nov 2004)

I'd write to Tesco direct FIRST and (my opinion) I'd say they will refund your costs to avoid any bad publicity.


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (5 Nov 2004)

* "everyone knows that freephone numbers do not apply to mobiles"*

First I've heard of this, and I have a freephone number! IF someone rings me from a mobile, to my freephone number, it costs me anything from 24.12 to 60.95 cent per minute, ex VAT.


----------



## okidoki987 (6 Nov 2004)

What was the number you dialed?


----------



## decembersally (6 Nov 2004)

The back of the club card says " freephone helpline number is 0080000591688"? does not say landlines only etc.


----------



## sueellen (6 Nov 2004)

Something strange here.  I have used my Tesco card for some time now and just last night when I used it I was told that it was showing as no name or address on the registration details. 

The assistant confirmed that I should call the no. on the card and did not mention either Scotland or not to use mobile!  She could not explain how I had given this info. before and used the card on quite a no. of occasions and  still the details had gone astray!


----------



## dogandbone (6 Nov 2004)

*I suggest ....*

That you contact comreg ( phone or email ) with this and include details of the mobile service provider that you use.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (8 Nov 2004)

*Freefone?*

Correct me if I'm wrong but is 0800 not the UK freefone number?  1800 is the Irish freefone prefix.

Obi wan


----------



## rainyday (8 Nov 2004)

*Re: Freefone?*

00800 is the pan-European freefone prefix.


----------



## fjgh15 (5 Jul 2011)

I find myself this morning in the same position as the poster above. I got a temporary Tesco clubcard and the advice to ring the number on the back. Again no mention that it was in Scotland or that it would be charged from a mobile - no advice at all actually other than to call it. Seeing it was a different prefix to any I've come across before I looked it up and hence came here. Not finding a definitive answer I called my telephone service provider, Vodafone and the nice girl there asked me first if I googled it and then if I knew of a site called www.askaboutMONKEY.com. 
Anyway, she passed it upstairs and is to get back to me. I'll post when and if she does.


----------



## Complainer (10 Jul 2011)

What number did you call?


----------

